# Fork steerer tube replacement



## frogmeetcog (Dec 4, 2007)

I managed to get the steerer tube out of a salvaged supesnion fork. The fork's tube had already been cut too short for any reasonably sized frame head tube, so I clamped the fork's tube in a vice and twisted it out, mangling the piece of steel tubing beyond use, but retaining the rest of the fork. I am looking for a cheap way to get a new fork tube, minus the fork part. The tube was 1 1/8 in diameter, and I think I'll also need some kind of adapter to get it onto my frame, which I believe is a 1 incher.

If anyone has had any similar problems, I'd be glad to have some info...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

You can't press a new steerer tube in, you need to order a set of uppers from your fork company.

You also cannot use a 1 1/8th fork in a 1'' head tube, the diameter of the steerer tube is too big. You're SOL.


----------



## gumbymark (May 25, 2007)

I work in an engineering shop and can think of a couple of ways to make a new steerer tube and fix it to the fork crown. None of which are cheap, easy, light or practable.

I think you knackered your fork.


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

jensonusa.com sells replacement steerer tubes (only the tube, no crown or anything) for RST forks.. it seems weird that everyone specifically says you cant replace it, but they offer one.


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*Many RST designs.....*

use a bolt in steerer tube that can be replaced. Most fork companies however do not. The ONLY major fork company that I know of right now that will replace a steerer tube, i.e. press an old one out and a new one in, is Marzocchi. And they will only do it ONCE in the life of the fork.

It's not so much that it can't be done. It has to do with the safety of the fork after a new steerer has been pressed in. The press fit interface between the crown and steerer is so tight that the process of pressing out the old steerer almost always damages the crown to the point that it will not effectively hold the new steerer tube. I'm not sure how Marzocchi does it. But I'd bet a doughnut that the new steerer that is pressed into the old crown is slightly larger at the steerer crown interface and that the opening in the crown for the steerer has been re-machined to a new spec. It wouldn't take much to do and would only require a couple of thousands over bore to do it.

Anyway the bottom line is most companies won't do it. Whether it's for liability reasons, or that their crown designs won't support it, or perhaps they just don't want to, is imaterail. If your fork has a pressed in steerer tube and it's not a Marzocchi then your pretty much out there.

Good Dirt


----------

